# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Κατάργηση των υπηρεσιών COSMOTE Cloud Storage & COSMOTE Business Cloud Storage και παύση διάθεσης του COSMOTE Email

## nnn

Η COSMOTE Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 22/09/2019 καταργούνται οι υπηρεσίες COSMOTE Cloud Storage και COSMOTE Business Cloud Storage, ενώ παύει η εμπορική διάθεση του COSMOTE Email. 

Για τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω υπηρεσιών ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα: 
• COSMOTE Cloud Storage και COSMOTE Business Cloud Storage: Από 22/09/2019 καταργούνται οι υπηρεσίες COSMOTE Cloud Storage και COSMOTE Business Cloud Storage. Οι συνδρομητές θα πρέπει να ανακτήσουν τα αρχεία τους μέχρι την 22/03/2020, οπότε και αυτά θα διαγραφούν. 

• COSMOTE Email: Από 22/09/2019 παύει η εμπορική διάθεση της υπηρεσίας και δεν θα είναι δυνατή η τροποποίηση του αποθηκευτικού χώρου της υπηρεσίας «COSMOTE Email». Οι υφιστάμενοι πελάτες διατηρούν την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση (email) καθώς και τον αποθηκευτικό χώρο (2GB, 4GB, 20GB) που θα έχουν την 22/09/2019. Παράλληλα καταργείται και τυχόν χρέωση της υπηρεσίας. Οι συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας «COSMOTE Email» έχουν δικαίωμα να καταργήσουν την υπηρεσία αζημίως.  

Διευκρινίζεται πως η υπηρεσία COSMOTE Business Email θα συνεχίσει να παρέχεται εμπορικά χωρίς καμία διαφοροποίηση. 

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι για την ανάκτηση των αρχείων όλων των παραπάνω υπηρεσιών ισχύουν όσα αναφέρονται στο data privacy notice στο: 
https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/TermsCond...MOTE_Cloud_and _E-mail.pdf. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στην Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο 13888 για οικιακούς πελάτες ή στο 13818 για εταιρικούς πελάτες. 

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

